# Great deal on .22LR ammo on KSL



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hurry folks this is not going to last long. By far the best deal you've ever seen on KSL for .22lr ammo....I am sure at this price you can get all you want.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34275467&cat=225&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=29


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LMAO,

Cabelas had a ton of Winchester 333 for $19 wed and Thursday.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> LMAO,
> 
> Cabelas had a ton of Winchester 333 for $19 wed and Thursday.
> 
> -DallanC


At his rates they should be charging $120 for a box of 333's


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Soo... I have some 500 round boxes. He would charge you 179.50, but I can let them go for $165. Let me know.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Love the $17.95. We all know no one is buying at $18.00, but $17.95, that is a deal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What a deal! Old ammo that may have been in a humid place!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got a great deal on a brick of 500. My awesome neighbor knew I was looking for some and just gave them to me.8)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

This is so typical of KSL classifieds. It's like a magnet for people with junk that think it's worth new.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Then the 100 packs of Mini Mag, at Impact, was a steal at $19.99! I knew I should have bought some.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Whats the big deal? ;-) If the Democrats win the White House again, the paranoid will make another run on ammo suppliers and everything will be hard to find again. Maybe this dude was just trying to get ahead of the game.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Catherder said:


> Whats the big deal? ;-) If the Democrats win the White House again, the paranoid will make another run on ammo suppliers and everything will be hard to find again. Maybe this dude was just trying to get ahead of the game.


If that happens there will be an executive order by mrs. C to ban all retail and private sales immediately so we will have to have underground UWN ammo exchange tunnels.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the .22 ammo issue is actually causing less kids to take hunter's safety. Everyone's looking out for some radical ban on guns but the truth is that they're running the anti-gun agenda quite smoothly, this is how it's been done in the UK and Australia: several generations of restrictions discourage people from wanting to shoot guns until finally the government enacts bans and starts collecting different type of guns one by one because "no one shoots grandpa's old guns anyway."

Hitting .22 LR ammo is actually a pretty obvious move, I've always been surprised more people aren't up in arms about this crucial first step.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Jedidiah said:


> I'm pretty sure the .22 ammo issue is actually causing less kids to take hunter's safety. Everyone's looking out for some radical ban on guns but the truth is that they're running the anti-gun agenda quite smoothly, this is how it's been done in the UK and Australia: several generations of restrictions discourage people from wanting to shoot guns until finally the government enacts bans and starts collecting different type of guns one by one because "no one shoots grandpa's old guns anyway."
> 
> Hitting .22 LR ammo is actually a pretty obvious move, I've always been surprised more people aren't up in arms about this crucial first step.


I knew it was a government conspiracy and not the over the top fanatic's, buying thousands and thousands of rounds of .22 ammo and burrying it. Think it doesn't happen? Ha!


----------

